

Ask HN: What do you think about the website? - bryce910

I am curious on what you think about the design of our website www.confusinghomework.com? Any suggestions to make it better?
======
acostoss
A few things:

* You're using what I would assume to be your hilight colors a bit too strongly. It is great to use the orange for your CTA, but the orange and the green in the table are a bit overbearing.

* Your table columns do not align, making it potentially confusing to others that view your page. They might not understand you're making a comparison, which can be ploblematic.

* Your subheading font is too heavy, making the text less readable.

* The copy at the bottom could use some work. The messages are too wordy. Ideal copy in those areas should be simple, not too wordy, and really push your product. Potential users read this to judge your product if they haven't already been snagged by your CTA at the top of the page.

* Testimonials always look better with a picture. Even if you have to use a stock photo, it adds credibility.

* I just noticed, your page doesn't have much of a headline. Compare to <http://artistsnclients.com>, a project of mine. At the top of the page, there is a very obvious CTA, along with some persuasive headlining text. This should, ideally, explain your product in one sentence, and then make the potential customer feel as if they owe it to themselves to sign up for your product.

There's probably a lot moreto be said, but I can't be getting too nitpicky
here. Good luck!

~~~
bryce910
Thank you for the feedback! I will defiantly change some of those things.

------
diegogcouto
First, I'd like to say that you've made a very good job! My suggestions (I'll
try to focus on things that haven't be already suggested):

* Try to get rid of this image slider. It's difficult to pay attention with this huge thing moving.

* Your logo is a button equals to other buttons on your page. It's quite confusing to me.

* Try to work with tables only when you're really want to make use of a table and not as a way to organize your layout. You'll find out that this approach will help you to save a lot of time to maintain your website.

* Make use of standard icons: I saw some icons in 3D and others that are really similar to "cliparts".

------
lumberjack
You should list the actual service/platform offered. After half a minute of
staring at it I know that it's something to do with questions and tutors.

Also, your testimonial portrait looks like a porn star. Find somebody that
actually looks like the average user of your website.

------
SirPalmerston
I have to agree with acostoss on several of his/her points.

In addition, your footer doesn't completely cover the page -
<http://i.imgur.com/nHcrl.png>

Also, you don't have a favicon.

~~~
bryce910
I didn't realize that, on my system it shows fine so it must be a problem with
certain browsers. I will get that part fixed. Thanks!

------
moonsoonmenu
Perhaps have a tagline written at the top telling people what your site does
also you may want to show the site in action vs. advertisements of it in the
banner. Overall I like it.

------
codegeek
Firs thing: Your homepage does not tell me anything about what your
site/company does. No idea.

Colors, too many. Tone it down.

------
SirPalmerston
Clickable - <http://www.confusinghomework.com>

